# Recommendations for location of Optical Sensor



## jrns281 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have an Arist-Craft U25-B Diesel Locomotive that I am installing a "Small Scale Railway" sound system. I would appreciate your advice as to where to place the Optical Sensor. Has anyone had good luck with their installs and where did you place it. Any help would be appreciated as my kids our constantly on my "Dad is it ready?" Did you use track power, as I am using the 9 Volt just so the kids can get to playing with it. 

Thanks again guys,


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I installed one in an LGB powered tender by just gluing the sensor to the motor block just behind the wheel. I took the wheel off and painted the back of the wheel half white and half black. The sensor fits nicely back there and it's well shielded from sunlight, which will sometimes confuse the sensor.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I installed a small scale railway sensor to read off the middle axle of a three axle truck - pretty dark down there. I used black and white tape on the axle and mounted the sensor with double stick tape.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmmmmm---- I have not seen a small scale sounds system per se. What is the optical sensor for?? Is this so that the engine sound is associated with the speed of the engine rather than with the voltage like mine are???

Ed


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

Ed: Yes. 
It also tells the card that the unit has started or stopped so it can whistle or whoosh.


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

email gegg at small scale. he should be able to tell u where it goes


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Put it where the sun don't shine."


Really


----------



## jrns281 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks guys for your recommendations and advice. I did call Greg at SSR and he gave me some helpful tips as to where to locate it.


I appreciate all the advice.


----------

